# Fox Float Dämpfer für Cannondale Jekyll 1



## Jekyll1000 (2. Oktober 2011)

Biete Fox Float Dämpfer für Cannondale Jekyll 1 an.

Preis: 49.- 

Link: http://www.hood.de/0043125311.htm

Habe auch noch andere Bike-Teile: KLICK!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (8. Oktober 2011)

Wegen der Nachfragen:

Der Fox Float ist - außer über den Luftdruck - *ohne* Verstellmöglichkeiten. Die Modelle ´R´ (Rebound) und ´RL´ (Rebound and Lockout) haben mehr Möglichkeiten - kosten aber auch deutlich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. Oktober 2011)

*VERKAUFT !*

Habe aber noch andere Bike-Teile: KLICK!


----------

